# Orientation of 10153 Track ?



## Merlin83 (Sep 23, 2011)

When I set up my LGB semaphore I oriented the single insulated track so that both of the white circles (see picture attached) were both facing the same direction - is this correct ? versus having them opposing one another. I wonder this because when I install the diode - the semaphore does not work right, that is with the diode attached the train loses power as it traverses through the signal.

Where as if I leave the diode off - on green signal the train sails right on through (correct) and when switched to red it stops, where it should (between the unpowered track, because it is a red signal)


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Merlin 

The insulation (break) in the track should be on the same side of the track for both units. 

The purpose of the diode is to bring a train to a stop on a stop signal in one direction, and allow it to travel through in the opposite direction. Without the diode a train will stop on a stop signal in both directions.

You cannnot use a diode with DCC. 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com 
http://www.massothusa.com


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Download the manual from the database, very bottom of the page. 
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=1856 

It should give you all the info you need. 

The gaps need to be on the same side of the track, the diode across each gap is required if you have trains going in the opposite direction and you want them to ignore the red signal (which would be normal operation) 

Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You are running this on DCC?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I didn't notice this was in the mls DCC section. 
For DCC one needs a different approach - which one depends on the loco decoder. 
Asymmetrical DCC would be one option. 

Knut


----------



## Merlin83 (Sep 23, 2011)

Sorry gentlemen,

I am running this in analog mode - my bad for posting into the DCC section.

Thank You,
Brett


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

So....is it working properly now?


----------



## Merlin83 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Yes, it does seem to be working right now - thank you for the help. 

Thank You,
Brett


----------

